# Where has my af gone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

I dont know if this is the right place to be asking but im sure it is  

I stopped bf'ing a month ago and my af is no where to be seen  it was never regular anyways but just wanted to know if it is normal ?

Martine xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Martine

Well done for feeding so long, especially when you had all those problems earlier  

You are right, you are normal. AF will turn up at some point i'm sure

Jan x


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Jan 

Thanks for getting back to me so quick  

Thank god for that i thought it should of been here by now, suppose i will just have to sit back and wait now   

Love Martine xx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Jan its still not here   Should i maybe go to the docs and get something sorted 

Martine xxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

would not hurt to get yourself checked out martine.  Good luck

jan x


----------

